# ein büschen Spass muss sein :) UT unter Gentoo-Linux

## tux-fan

Da ich grad selbst nochmal UT bzw. ein paar Mods spielen wollte, hab ich die Installationsanweisung gleich mal eingetippt. (Vielleicht hat ja wer Interesse am HowTo)

Voraussetzung:

XFree86 mit OpenGL, unzip, Perl/Tk (für Mod-Installer), UnrealTournament- und Unreal-CD.

Files (googeln):

UT-Installer: http://home.arcor.de/gentoo/UnrealTournament/ut-install-436.run

Mod-Installer: umodpack-0.5b16-allinone.tar.gz

SP-Mod (Operation: NaPali): onp120.zip, operationnapali_patch_120_to_130.zip

Mappacks: UTBonusPack.zip, UTBonusPack2.zip, UTInoxxPack.zip, UTBonusPack4.zip

UnrealTournament installieren:

ins Download-Verzechnis wechseln, dann:

mkdir -p /usr/local/games/ut

mount /mnt/cdrom

sh ut-install-436.run

(optionen: Install Path -> /usr/local/games/ut , Link Path -> /usr/local/bin , Binary Files -> ja , OpenGL as default -> ja , Data Files -> ja) Installation abwarten, dann Installer mit Exit-Button verlassen.

umount /mnt/cdrom

Unreal Files kopieren:

Unreal CD ins Laufwerk legen, mounten und Dateien kopieren (sofern nicht schon vorhanden).

mount /mnt/cdrom

cd /usr/local/games/ut

cp -i --reply=n /mnt/cdrom/Maps/* Maps/

cp -i --reply=n /mnt/cdrom/Music/* Music/

cp -i --reply=n /mnt/cdrom/System/* System/

cp -i --reply=n /mnt/cdrom/Sound/* Sound/

cp -i --reply=n /mnt/cdrom/Textures/* Textures/

umount /mnt/cdrom

UMOD-Installer entpacken und installieren:

nochmal ins Download-Verzeichnis wechseln und:

tar xvfz umodpack-0.5b16-allinone.tar.gz

cd umodpack-0.5b16

perl Makefile.PL

make install

cd ..

Nun wird erstmal zur Vorbereitung xumod geladen. xumod fragt entweder sofort nach 2 Pfaden, oder diese müssen nach dem Start unter Options -> XUmod Setup eingetragen werden.

xumod

Unreal: /usr/local/games/ut

Extract to: /usr/local/games/ut

Jetzt xumod mit File -> Quit verlassen und mit einem Editor-Programm die Datei /usr/local/games/ut/System/Manifest.ini öffnen. Eine Zeile mit dem Inhalt Version=400 muß in Version=436 geändert werden.

UMODs unzippen und laden:

Der "dickste" Brocken ist wohl das Operation-NaPali Mod. Also nehme ich das mal als Beispiel. Außerdem enthällt das Ding den "Oldskool-Mod", den man für SinglePlayer Games braucht. Da der ONP-Mod-Name Leerzeichen enthällt, muß dieser auch noch umbenannt werden. (<TAB> gleich Tab-Taste drücken) Im Downloadverzeichnis nun Folgendes ausführen:

unzip operationnapaliversion120.zip

mv Ope<TAB> onp.umod

xumod

Im xumod Programm nun File - Open wählen und den oldskool239.umod markieren; mit Open öffnen. Im Menü umod nun den Button Install klicken, um das Mod zu installieren. Den Vorgang für onp.umod (und andere Mods) nochmals wiederholen. Das xumod Programm mit File -> Quit wieder verlassen.

Bevor nun das ONP-Mod gespielt wird, kurz den Patch einfügen. (geht aber auch ohne) Dazu im Download-Verzeichnis:

unzip operationnapali_patch_120_to_130.zip

mv NP02DavidM.unr /usr/local/games/ut/Maps

mv olextras.u /usr/local/games/ut/System

UnrealTournament starten:

Um das Spiel zu starten sollte man sich jetzt wieder als normaler User am System anmelden. In eine Konsole einfach ut eingeben und los geht's. Einige neue Untermenüs finden sich jetzt unter Game, Options und Mod.

P.S. Falls kein Sound zu hören ist, sollte der artsd deaktiviert werden. KDE -> Control Center -> Sound -> Sound Server -> Start aRts... abschalten.

have fun, tux-fan  :Smile: 

http://home.arcor.de/gentoo

----------

## format c:

he he   :Very Happy: 

feine Sache, werde mich gleich mal dranmachen.   :Laughing: 

mfg

----------

## tux-fan

falls das (wider erwarten) nicht funzt: Doom installieren  :Wink: 

So, an diesem Wochenende werd ich mal beschreiben, wie man Doom unter Linux installiert. Es versteht sich von selbst, daß hier eine OpenGL-fähige Version zu Einsatz kommt.

Voraussetzung:

XFree86 mit OpenGL, tar.

Files:

Doom-Legacy: http://home.arcor.de/gentoo/Doom/legacy_1.4_rc1.tar.gz

Das File mit einem Browser oder gleich mit "wget" in das gewünschte Zielverzeichnis laden. Dort dann das File mit "tar" entpacken.

wget http://home.arcor.de/gentoo/Doom/legacy_1.4_rc1.tar.gz

tar xvzf legacy_1.4_rc1.tar.gz

Doom Varianten:

Im Verzechnis "legacy-1.40_RC1" befinden sich nun u.A. 2 Version von Doom. Eine Version "lsdldoom" und ein "llxdoom". Beide Versionen sind gleichermaßen zum Spielen geeignet und unterscheiden sich, wie ich meine, nur geringfügig.

Das Spiel kann sowohl mit als auch ohne OpenGL Unterstützung gestartet werden. Eine Umschaltung zwischen OpenGL und Software-Mode ist im Spiel anscheinend nicht möglich (was aber egal sein kann).

Wer nun stolzer Besitzer der original Doom Versionen ist, kann nun die Dateien "doom.wad" bzw. "doom2.wad" ins Verzeichnis "legacy-1.40_RC1" kopieren. Die gewünschte Version wird dann durch Anhängen des Parameters "-IWAD" geladen.

Doom starten:

Hier nun ein paar Varianten um das Spiel zu starten:

./lsdldoom -IWAD doom.wad (startet Doom1 im SW-Modus)

./llxdoom -opengl -IWAD doom2.wad (startet Doom2 im OpenGL-Modus)

./llxdoom -opengl (startet Shareware-Doom im OpenGL-Modus)

P.S. Falls kein Sound zu hören ist, sollte der [b]artsd deaktiviert werden. 

KDE -> Control Center -> Sound -> Sound Server -> Start aRts... abschalten.

have fun, tux-fan  :Smile: 

http://home.arcor.de/gentoo/Doom/

----------

## darge0flex

Diese Woche soll übrigens die ut2003-demo noch rauskommen!  :Smile: 

http://holarse.wue.de/index.php?news=on&submittedid=537

Und da das game auch für linux kommt...   :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## jay

Die ist schon raus ~97 mb gross und kommt mit eigenem installer.

----------

## darge0flex

Jep, jetzt (!) ist sie raus!  :Smile: 

----------

